# Repotting time...!!!



## paphioboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Recently i repotted a few paphs cos the medium has broken down... i was surprised to see many big fat healthy roots...  unfortunately, some paphs have been attacked by scale... i notice that they especially love roth and phil hybrids... n also glaucophylum...

Godefroyae:






Hirsutissimum (left) and esquirolei (right):





Glaucophyllum (left) and liemianum (right):





Jolly Holiday:





An unknown (barbata x multi) that was nearly rootless when i bought it:





Result (after repotting):


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2007)

You're hired!


----------



## Candace (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy roots=happy plants:>


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 22, 2007)

Eric, any repotting jobs for me..??  glad to...


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you for the photos of your roots. It was nice to see what healthy roots are supposed to look like on mature plants.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

paphioboy said:


> Eric, any repotting jobs for me..??  glad to...



Do I have to fly you here also? oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 24, 2007)

> Do I have to fly you here also?



nope, you don't have to... just mail your plants to me...:evil: =P


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2007)

Sure, and i have this nice stone bridge to brooklyn to sell you.


----------

